
French Exhibitors Demand Netflix Release Its Cannes Movies in Theaters - bookbinder
http://variety.com/2017/film/news/netflix-protest-french-theatrical-exhibitors-1202030960/
======
bookbinder
>SVOD services have to wait 36 months after a film’s release in theaters to
gain access to films in France.

Good lord.

